# Berkley Powerbait for crappies???



## weezer71 (Jul 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Berkley Powerbait for crappies?? I used it for the first time yesterday and had no luck at all :x Any feedback on this would be great, so I'll know if I should keep trying it or go back to the trusty beemoth. Thanks!

Scott P.
Huntington, IN
(weezer71)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Which powerbait were you using?

I use the crappie nibbles to tip my tube jigs. They catch probably 4 to 1 more fish that way for me in the spring.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was using the same thing. Tried different colors of tube jigs also. Thanks for the input! Just must've been one of those days :x I'll try giving the crappie nibbles another shot [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 18, 2010)

I do a lot of spider rigging so I get to play around with multiple colors at the same time and also scent vs no scent.

I have made believers out of several people fishing with me that thought the nibbles would make no difference whatsoever. I've had days that I could have sold a jar of nibbles for 5 times what they cost me. :lol:


----------



## Mattman (Jul 19, 2010)

I use tubes and minnows on a regular basis. The minnows are my go-to bait.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 22, 2010)

Went out again with these on Monday...no luck again :x I'll give 'em one more try [-o< If no luck then, it's back to live bait!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know about where you are fishing, but around here catching crappie on anything in July is a pretty tall order.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I don't know about where you are fishing, but around here catching crappie on anything in July is a pretty tall order.



+1 for St. Louis area. Went out last night and the water temps were anywhere from 86 to 95 degrees in the lake I was in (but it had just rained too). Last week, the temps were a constant 95 everywhere in the lake.


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys are probably right. I think the time of day that I've went out (even though I was fishing deeper) probaby hasn't helped. I should get a temp sensor for the new fishfinder, but not too worried about it right now. Might just have to wait until fall for some serious crappie fun.


----------



## weezer71 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, I've decided that the crappie fishing in the summer IS NOT very productive since the water temp is higher. Since the temps have cooled down around here (not in the 90's or high 80's), I am now happy to say that using the Powerbait Crappie Nibbles is worth the money!!! I've used them at the reservoir and a great pond (that I didn't know was stocked with crappie until now) and had great success =D> The *smallest* one I've caught from the pond so far was 9 1/2". Not to shabby in my opinion. Thanks again for the feedback on this


----------

